# phase tape on 4/3 for residential range



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you running cable tray to your range?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

nevermind. I still don't see why it wouldn't work, code book wise, other than maybe box fill. Needless to say, i havnt done much residential. So i got that cable in the 2gang plastic box and straight away i could tell it would be an impossibity to those #4's and the 50A recetacle in the same box together........ but for some reason i tried anyway. Some time later, i just gave up and went and bought some 6/3 romex.......... That doesn't want to go in to those boxes together either. The guy that decided 6/3 romex and a 50A recetacle in a 2g plastic box should be standard practice should be kicked in the nuts


Anyway, i got it stuffed in there, so this topic is now kind of moot point


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Are you running cable tray to your range?


lmfao


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread was wild from beginning to end. I loved it


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> lmfao


I have some 6/4 type W portable power cable, it's good to 2kv if I keep it dry.. 
I wonder if I could use it for a fart fan?

No offense to the OP, but running cable for a range just got me chuckling as I don't do residential and suc are running rope. 
Long live conduit.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I have some 6/4 type W portable power cable, it's good to 2kv if I keep it dry..
> I wonder if I could use it for a fart fan?
> 
> No offense to the OP, but running cable for a range just got me chuckling as I don't do residential and suc are running rope.
> Long live conduit.



this stuff is VERY similar to romex, just with thicker insulation. I don't see why it wouldn't work in place of romex, if it weren't for those stupid tiny boxes.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> this stuff is VERY similar to romex, just with thicker insulation. I don't see why it wouldn't work in place of romex, if it weren't for those stupid tiny boxes.


I don't believe it's listed for concealed use. What's the insulation type and model wire?
I'm sure you could upsize the box, but I think it won't fly past an inspection..


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Then commercial the heck out of it and 4 eleven it, then 4 eleven extend it, then mud ring it. Your wife won't care if the range is stick'n out a foot into the walkway.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what article this installation might violate? 


edit: 30 seconds between posts? When did that happen? Did Harry at least get an unlimited "Like" button?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Does anyone know what article this installation might violate?
> 
> 
> edit: 30 seconds between posts? When did that happen? Did Harry at least get an unlimited "Like" button?


He's over there at the door welcoming cats to ET.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

tray cable needs to be installed in a tray system or raceway

An HVAC contractor on a job just got called on tray cable they ran from a rooftop condensing unit mini split to the indoor unit cable tied to the line set

a residential inspector is not gonna know what it is anyway, he's gonna think you ran SO cord and fail it anyway


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't believe it's listed for concealed use. What's the insulation type and model wire?
> I'm sure you could upsize the box, but I think it won't fly past an inspection..


like i said, i already gave up and went and bought some 6/3 romex, so its moot. For discussion sake, its condumex e92686-7. Apparently its mexican, Its the perfect wire to be hacked in by illegals.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Legg said:


> tray cable needs to be installed in a tray system or raceway
> 
> An HVAC contractor on a job just got called on tray cable they ran from a rooftop condensing unit mini split to the indoor unit cable tied to the line set
> 
> a residential inspector is not gonna know what it is anyway, he's gonna think you ran SO cord and fail it anyway



maybe tray cable is the wrong terminolgy, because this stuff is nothing like SO cord. Its more similar to UF cable. Its basically underground and sunlight rated NMB


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> like i said, i already gave up and went and bought some 6/3 romex, so its moot. For discussion sake, its condumex e92686-7. Apparently its mexican, Its the perfect wire to be hacked in by illegals.


LoL, your right, it's perfect if you can install their app and read their book..


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> nevermind. I still don't see why it wouldn't work, code book wise, other than maybe box fill. Needless to say, i havnt done much residential. So i got that cable in the 2gang plastic box and straight away i could tell it would be an impossibity to those #4's and the 50A recetacle in the same box together........ but for some reason i tried anyway. Some time later, i just gave up and went and bought some 6/3 romex.......... That doesn't want to go in to those boxes together either. The guy that decided 6/3 romex and a 50A recetacle in a 2g plastic box should be standard practice should be kicked in the nuts
> 
> 
> Anyway, i got it stuffed in there, so this topic is now kind of moot point


You guys use a two gang box down there, not a 4 11/16"?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The proper re-identification of that cable would be orange tape on the red conductor, and the yellow on the white conductor. :whistling2::laughing:

You have lost all my respect now. 























































:jester:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

99cents said:


> You guys use a two gang box down there, not a 4 11/16"?


i haven't done residential since i was a 2nd year apprentice like 8 years ago, but i remember using a 2Gang. 4 11/16 would sure fit a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mxslick said:


> The proper re-identification of that cable would be orange tape on the red conductor, and the yellow on the white conductor. :whistling2::laughing: You have lost all my respect now.  :jester:


Now I didn't identify this cable, it's a section I cut off. 

2 weeks ago we had a temp trailer mounted chiller arrive for a school.. It has a separate 20hp motor for a pump.. I'll shoot a picture tomorrow.
I was sent over to "Just hook it up" and spotted this cut.. 
Whom ever used this last, didn't take care when making the cable up.. 
I never trust other peoples work.. 

Now as for my re-identification,,, I went with an all green decor.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

You should just got the correct box too it would of saved you a major headache ( comes with correct punch out and clamp


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

RGH said:


> You should just got the correct box too it would of saved you a major headache ( comes with correct punch out and clamp


If I knew such a thing existed, I may have. 2gang plastic nail on box should pass inspection though, right?


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> If I knew such a thing existed, I may have. 2gang plastic nail on box should pass inspection though, right?


just Wow, you wouldn't believe what we have to do to mount a range device box according to the Canadian electrical code .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

electricguy said:


> just Wow, you wouldn't believe what we have to do to mount a range device box according to the Canadian electrical code .


4 11/16 box secured on two sides. Good rules. Can you imagine running 6/3 into a two gang box? It would make me psychotic. I would like to see what the two gang receptacle looks like.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know Canadian code sorry down here it would depend on the size and box style but maybe ok I just get the dog house or recessed setup as a "kit" for the range. A 4 square with mud ring is ok here... Again size and function.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mxslick said:


> The proper re-identification of that cable would be orange tape on the red conductor, and the yellow on the white conductor. :whistling2::laughing:
> 
> You have lost all my respect now.
> 
> :jester:




thats the first thing I thought too..... I think I need a vacation.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

We use tray cable, often called cable tray which it is not, to run from the tpole to the house for a pedestal panel. 

learning to learn


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Now I didn't identify this cable, it's a section I cut off. 2 weeks ago we had a temp trailer mounted chiller arrive for a school.. It has a separate 20hp motor for a pump.. I'll shoot a picture tomorrow. I was sent over to "Just hook it up" and spotted this cut.. Whom ever used this last, didn't take care when making the cable up.. I never trust other peoples work.. Now as for my re-identification,,, I went with an all green decor.


This is the temp trailer mounted chiller I mentioned. 
Glad I swung by. I found the fencing moved and now there is access to the site from the play ground. That's nice when we have conductors on the ground.


----------

